# 5080s?



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

so am i rite in thinking that those are close to 3/8 od 1/4 id? im just wondering cuz the tubes i got on my catty are those tubes and im tring to find something that is close to them so i know what to expect from them once it warms up and some of this snow starts to melt.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

8mm is just a.002 bigger than 5/16, 3/8 is 9.525mm

5mm is .009 bigger than 3/16

wll


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

so my tubing would be like 6395 then if going by the dankung sizing? hmm well i know for a fact its latex rubber im going to have to test this tubing out when it gets warmer out and i can throw some targets out to see how it does


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

vashshadow said:


> so my tubing would be like 6395 then if going by the dankung sizing? hmm well i know for a fact its latex rubber im going to have to test this tubing out when it gets warmer out and i can throw some targets out to see how it does


5080 tubing is used by the guys that throw heavy ammo, and from what i have heard it is good stuff. The heavier tubes aren't super fast, but have the force to throw heavy ammo well.

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

If you are looking for 5080 tube it can be had here.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&zenid=6rt74subph1p26m3mq88i79si3&keyword=5080


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

mite have to get some of that 5080 but ill hold off untill i get a chance to test off the limits of my 3/8 latex


----------

